# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  1 φωλιά για φέτος

## Nick

Σήμερα με μεγάλη μου χαρά είδα την πρώτη φωλιά καρδερίνας!!!!
Μέσα σε μία κλούβα 70x70x140ύψος έχω δύο ζευγάρια και το ένα από αυτά έκανε φωλιά(μία είχα βάλει για να δω αν γίνει τίποτα και έγινε.)
Να βγάλω το άλλο ζευγάρι από μέσα ή να μην τα ανησυχήσω καθόλου?
Από διατροφή τους δίνω διάφορα αγριόχορτα λαχανικά μήλα και αυγοτροφή diy by me.
Για την φωλιά τους έβαλα φυσική τρίχα και λίγο βαμβάκι και σκέφτομαι αύριο που θα πάω στο χωριό να μαζέψω και λίγα βρύα τι λέτε?
Να πω πως τα πουλιά είναι σε εξωτερική εκτροφή και δεν τα ενοχλώ καθόλου πάω εκεί μόνο για αλλαγές νερού-τροφής 
Αυτά προς το παρών.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αντε με το καλό Νίκο !!! Κράτα μας ενήμερους σε ότι κάνεις να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς !!!*

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια νικο.

----------


## mitsman

Αυξησε τραγικα την πρωτεινη....... κανε οτι μπορεις!!!!! στο λεω να το ξερεις!!!
βαλε οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις για την φωλια.... το καλυτερο βεβαια θα ηταν να επαιρνες νημα για ιθαγενη!


Πως ξερεις με ποια καρδερινα εχει ταιριαξει??? επρεπε απο την αρχη να εχεις ενα ζευγαρι!

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!
Δημήτρη να τους δίνω την εβδομάδα δύο φορές από 5-6 mealworms?
Τα ξεχωρίζω από το δαχτυλίδια.
Και η συμπεριφορά τους έχει αλλάξει πάρα πολύ,κοντά στην φωλιά δεν άφηναν να πλησιάσει τίποτα και έτσι έβγαλα της άλλες δύο από την κλούβα.

----------


## mitsman

για εμενα πρεπει να αυξησεις κι αλλο.... γνωμη μου ειναι βεβαια... εγω ειμαι απειρος.... αλλα τωρα θελουν πολυ δυναμη... στρεσαρονται και ταλαιπωρουνται ιδιαιτερα!!

----------


## 11panos04

Ακομη ενα θεσσαλονικιος με φωλια μπαλκανικα.Αντε με το καλο συντοπιτη!!!

Φιλικα

----------


## Nick

και εγώ πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι με αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας.
Σήμερα όλη μέρα χάζευα τα πουλιά,τους έβαλα και λίγο βαμβάκι και το έστρωσαν στην φωλιά.
Καλά μιλάμε η καρδερίνα είναι πολύ καλλιτέχνης στην κατασκευή της φωλιάς καμιά σχέση με τα καναρίνια.
Επίσης είδα και να ταΐζονται αλλά βάτεμα δεν είδα.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ να βρεις απο μερη μακρια απο πολυ καυσαεριο κλωναρια ζωχου με ανθος που εχει κλεισει και να δωσεις αρκετα απο αυτα .θα φανε τους σπορους και το χνουδι θα το βαλουν συμπληρωματικα στον πατο της φωλιας σαν τελειωμα . επισης ανθους κλειστους απο ταραξακο ,πριν ανοιξει ο << κλεφτης >> .καθε μερα αυγο .δινεις καποια πολυβιταμινη ; αν ναι ποια;

----------


## Nick

Δίνω Ferti-vit και calci-lux
Όταν πάω στο χωριό συνέχεια μαζεύω από το βουνό ζωχούς και τα δίνω.

----------


## Nick

:Jumping0045: Είδα σήμερα το πρώτο αβγουλάκι! :Jumping0045:

----------


## mariakappa

αντε να το δουμε κι εμεις.... μην μας ξεχασεις.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλημερα!
Ελπιζω να εβγαλες το αλλο ζευγαρι απο μεσα νωρις, γιατι:




Καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι!!

----------


## orion

καλή επιτυχία... κατά τη γνώμη μου με μια καλή διατροφή θα πας καλά... όσο λιγότερο τα ενοχλείς τόσο καλύτερα...

----------


## Nick

Δεν τα ενοχλώ παρά μόνο όταν αλλάζω νερό-τροφή.
Το ζευγάρι το άλλο το έβγαλα από την μέρα που άρχισαν να κάνουν την φωλιά.
Με τα αυγά τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά να τα αλλάζω με πλαστικά?Εγώ λέω να μην τα πειράξω καθόλου γιατί φοβάμαι μην τα παρατήσουν.
Μαρία όταν μπορέσω θα βάλω φωτογραφίες

----------


## jk21

δεν τα πειραζεις καθολου .οι καρδερινες θελουν ηρεμια και οσο γινεται μηδαμινη ενοχληση .στα καναρινια κανουμε οτι θελουμε ,αυτες μας κανουν  (.. καναν οσο αφορα εμενα  ) εκεινες οτι θελουνε ! φρεσκο νερακι ,μιγμα σπορων καθαρο και αυγοτροφη καθε μερα .καθαριοτητα κατω στον πατο μην κανεις παρα μονο αν οι κουτσουλιες γινουν υπερβολικες και προσβασιμες και αυτο σε στιγμη που ισως ειναι και οι δυο εκτος φωλιας

----------


## 11panos04

Ξεχασα να πω,οχι,απο εξω μη παρεις χορτα να τουυς δωσεις,εκτος κι αν με καποιο τροπο τα καθαρισεις.Αν μεταφερουν τιποτα ακρεα...τιποτα ψειρες,μυκητες κι αλλα δε θα ναι κριμα να την παθουν τα πουλακια;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!!!
Αυτά που είπες κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι απο μερη που δεν κυκλοφορουν σκυλια αλλα απο χωραφια ,δεν υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος ΠΑΝΟ .τα υλικα φωλια στη φυση , συνηθως ξεραμενα κλαδακια ή φυλλα ειναι απο καποια φυτα και το κεντρικο τελικο υποστρωμα απο τριχες προβατων ή κατσικιων ή χνουδι (κλεφτης ) απο ζωχο ,ταραξακο και σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο)

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα είδα και το πέμπτο αυγουλάκι :Happy0064: 
Το θηλυκό δεν την άφησε την φωλιά σήμερα καθόλου....οπότε σε λίγες μέρες ελπίζω να δούμε μικρά.

----------


## Avdiritis

Με το καλό Νίκο, να ρωτήσω κάτι και εγώ, στη φωλιά της καρδερίνας τοποθετούμε τσόχα όπως και στων καναρινιών ή εδώ δεν σηκώνουν τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις? Έχω ενώσει το δικό μου ζευγάρι έχουν απλώσει το  νήμα στο πάτο του κλουβιού αλλά δεν έχουν βάλει μια τρίχα ακόμη μέσα στη φωλιά...έχω εξοπλιστεί πάντως απο υπομονή και περιμένω.

----------


## mitsman

Βαγγελη βαλε νημα μεσα στην φωλια,.... θα το φτιαξουν εκεινες!

----------


## Nick

Βαγγέλη εγώ στις δικές μου έβαλα τσόχα γιατί η φωλιά ήταν μεγάλη για καναρίνια.

----------


## Avdiritis

ΟΚ πηγαίνω τώρα κιόλας να βάλω

----------


## Nick

H φωλιά με τα  πέντε αυγουλάκια 


Ο αρσενικός μου

και η κλούβα 
Η θηλυκιά μου έκανε το τελευταίο αυγό στης 27/04 και άρχισε να τα κλωσάει....οπότε σε λίγες μέρες αν όλα πάνε καλά θα έχουμε μικρά!

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.... ΟΛΑ τελεια!!!!! ενισχυσε φουλ την διατροφή τωρα!!!!

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα είδα δύο μικρά μπορεί και τρία δεν ξέρω σίγουρα γιατί την έχει κάνει την φωλιά η θηλυκιά σαν φρούριο από τα φυτά.
Έχω βάλει αυγοτροφή και αυγό + mealworms τι άλλο να βάλω?
Δυστυχώς είμαι όλη μέρα στην δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να δω αν ταΐζουν τα μικρά.

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα εισαι!!! Ολα να πανε καλα σου ευχομαι,.... μακαρι μακαρι!

----------


## mitsman

Niko περιμενουμε νεα σου με αγωνια!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Νικο, Με το καλο!!

----------


## daras

τι νεα εχεις Νικο να μας πεις??
ελπιζω ευχαριστα!!!

----------


## Nick

Προς το παρών φαίνονται όλα καλά,δεν ξέρω πόσα μικρά υπάρχουν εχθές που τα μέτρησα γρήγορα πρέπει να ήταν τέσσερα αλλά έχει πολλά φυτά και δεν μπορώ να τα διακρίνω εύκολα.Αύριο για πρώτη φορά θα βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί για να βάλω δαχτυλίδια αν χρειαστεί.
Τα σκουλήκια τα τσακίζουν πάντως και την αυγοτροφή επίσης!
Δημήτρη μέσα στην αυγοτροφή δοκίμασα και έβαλα κρέμα για νεοσσούς και την τρώνε κανονικότατα.
Αύριο θα έχω νέα και φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα τελικά πέρασα τα δαχτυλίδια με λίγο ζόρι μπορώ να πω χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει κίνδυνος τραυματισμού.
Έχω πέντε μικρά σχεδόν όλα στο ίδιο μέγεθος εκτός από ένα που φαίνεται μικρότερο. 
Αύριο θα βάλω φωτογραφίες ::

----------


## Nick

Δύο βιαστικές φωτογραφίες από τα μικρά μου μετά από το πέρασμα τον δαχτυλιδιών!

----------


## tasos-mo

Μπραβο Νικολα..και ποιος δεν θα ηθελε να εχει τουλαχιστον μια τετοια φωλια..και παλι μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια στον κοπο σου

----------


## daras

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

με ολη μου την καρδια σου ευχομαι συντομα να τα δεις στο κλαρι !!!

----------


## mariakappa

μας  τρελανες!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostasb

Νίκο καλημέρα βοήθησες στο τάισμα;;;
Αν όχι πρόσεχε την μάνα σαν τα ματια σου. Τούμπανο τα έχει τα μικρά!!!

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να τα δω στο κλαρί!

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες τωρα.... γεια σου ρε Νικο!!!!! μπραβο μπραβο!!!! Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## μαρια ν

Να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλικα και με το καλο και στο κλαδι

----------


## Nick

Δεν έχω ταΐσει καθόλου τα μικρά μόνο η μάνα τους τα ταΐζει!

----------


## Nick

Ρε παιδιά τρώνε πολύ μα πάρα πολύ σκουλήκι!
Σε μία εβδομάδα έφαγαν 100γραμμάρια mealworms λέτε να μου πάθουν τίποτα?
Τώρα λέω να δοκιμάσω και μπάφαλο.

----------


## kostasb

> Ρε παιδιά τρώνε πολύ μα πάρα πολύ σκουλήκι!
> Σε μία εβδομάδα έφαγαν 100γραμμάρια mealworms λέτε να μου πάθουν τίποτα?
> Τώρα λέω να δοκιμάσω και μπάφαλο.


Δεν χρειάζονται τα buffalo. Μείνε με τα mealworms απλά αν δεν τα αναπαράγεις εσύ προσπάθησε να μην τα δίνεις κατευθείαν όπως τα παίρνεις απο το πετ, αλλά
αφού τα έχεις ταισει εσύ πρώτα με αλευράκι και αγγούρι η καρότο για να καθαρίσουν λίγο απο αυτά που τους δίνουν στα πετ (σκετο χαρτί....)

----------


## Nick

Ωραία συμβουλή σε ευχαριστώ!
Εγώ τα δίνω και τρώνε την σκόνη από την κρέμα νεοσσών.

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα έκανα το πρώτο τάισμα στα μικρά μου!
Το βίντεο είναι λίγο ότι νάνε και ακούγομαι να κελαηδάω και εγώ :Evilgrin0010: 
Ορίστε το βίντεο

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο στο κλαρι κ να ειναι ολα γερα

----------


## mitsman

Νικο περιμενουμε νεα σου!!!

----------


## daras

εχω μαθει να γυρναω το κεφαλι στο πλαι για να δω βιντεο που τραβηξαν πλαγια....αλλα να δω βιντεο που το τραβηξαν εντελως αναποδα....θα πρεπει να σπασω το λαιμο μου!!! χαχα
απιστευτες στιγμες!!!! να ειναι γερα!!!

----------


## Nick

16 ημερών σήμερα και οι δύο μπόμπιρες από τους πέντε πήδηξαν από την φωλιά τους....πήγα να τους πιάσω για να τα ξαναβάλω μέσα και η θηλυκιά καρδερίνα φούσκωνε και ερχόταν και με τσιμπούσε το χέρι. :Fighting0074: 
Τα έβαλα πάλι στην φωλιά αλλά αυτά την έκαναν πάλι.
Και κάτι άσχετο από τροφή πια εταιρία είναι η καλύτερη και μου προτείνετε Manitoba carduelidi ή  η ****  (μιγματα Greg )
Το απόγευμα θα βάλω φώτο από τα μικρά!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ με το καλο ολα στο κλαρι !

διορθωσα την δημοσιευση σου για ευνοητους λογους αλλα αναφερω για τα μελη ωστε να ξερουν ποια τροφη λες ,οτι μιλας για καποιο απο *τα μιγματα Greg* που εχουμε και στη λιστα με τα μιγματα .στα παραθετω για συγκριση εδω 



*GREG CARDELLINI , FANELLI ,NEGRITI ,TRISTIS


Περίλλαάσπρη, Περίλλακαστανή, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Κεχρί, Σπόροικωνοφόρων, Σπόροιαπόδάση, Rosa canina, Γογγύλι,Παπαρουνόσπορος, Μαρούλιάσπρο, Σουσάμι, Κιχώριον, Bella di notte, Σπόροιλιβαδίσιοι, Τριφύλλι, Καναρινεία, ΚεχρίτηςΣενεγάλης, Panico, Κλήθρα, Σημύδα, Βρώμη, Κράμβη, Σιτάρισαρακηνό, Κάρδαμο, Ηλιόσπορος.





GREGΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ MAJOR


Περίλλα άσπρη, Περίλλα καστανή, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος, Κεχρί, Σπόροι κωνοφόρων, Σπόροι από δάση,Rapa , Γογγύλι, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Μαρούλι άσπρο, Σουσάμι, Κιχώριον, Belladinotte, Σπόροι λιβαδίσιοι, Τριφύλλι, Καναρινεία ,cardo ,canapa,ηλιοσπορο, semidilariseeuropeo ,abeterossopiccolo ,αγκαθι Μαριας


οπως επισης και της Manitoba 




ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ CARDELLINO PREMIUM

Νίζερ - κεχρί - καναβούρι - λινάρι χρυσό - σπόροι γρασιδιού - περίλλα - μαρουλόσπορος(λευκός & μαύρος) - ραδικόσπορος - ρούψεν(κόκκινο & μαύρο) - παπαρούνα μπλέ - μπέλλα ντι νόττε - κία - αγριομαρουλόσπορος - αγριόσπορους - ηλιόσπορο υβρίδιο




MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI

Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος,Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico),Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό,Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο. 



Manitoba Carduelis Spinus T9 


Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, Κεχρί Καναδά, Λευκή περίλλα, Μαρουλόσπορος λευκός, Μαρουλόσπορος μαύρος, Σισαμόσπορος, Νίζερ Ινδιας, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), Λιναρόσπορος, Σπόρος νυχτολούλουδο, (bella di notte), Κία, Παπαρούνα, Αγριόσποροι λιβαδιού.



**
απο τα παραπανω εγω ξεχωριζω τα* *
GREG CARDELLINI , FANELLI ,NEGRITI ,TRISTIS
MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI


αν και εχω κανει χρηση μονο του manitoba ,θα ελεγα το greg υπερτερει μαλλον σε περιλλα .δεν εχει ομως σπορους γρασιδιου (δακτυλις ή καποιο αλλο ) που ειναι πιο κοντα στη φυση των πουλιων απο οτι το κεχρι που εχει σαν βασικο αμυλουχο σπορο

*

----------


## Nick

Ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες από τα μικρά!

----------


## Nick

και μία ερώτηση πότε βάζω δεύτερη φωλιά?

----------


## mariakappa

υπεροχα ειναι.να σου ζησουν.

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι υπεροχα Νικο, με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα στο κλαδι!!! και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ κοιτα με τι παραπονο σε κοιτα .αν δεν τους δινεις εξτρα αυγο φρεσκο ή δεν εχει σκουληκια η αυγοτροφη ,με bakery products ,sugars και egg products ισως να μεγαλωσουν μια χαρα αλλα θα ειναι σαν να μεγαλωσαν με χαμπουργκερ σε φαστφουνταδικο .τετοια κουκλια  δεν ειναι μονο για ετοιμη αυγοτροφη !

*καθενας με τον πονο του και ο jk το χαβα του ....

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφα είναι  :Happy:

----------


## Nick

> ΝΙΚΟ κοιτα με τι παραπονο σε κοιτα .αν δεν τους δινεις εξτρα αυγο φρεσκο ή δεν εχει σκουληκια η αυγοτροφη ,με bakery products ,sugars και egg products ισως να μεγαλωσουν μια χαρα αλλα θα ειναι σαν να μεγαλωσαν με χαμπουργκερ σε φαστφουνταδικο .τετοια κουκλια  δεν ειναι μονο για ετοιμη αυγοτροφη !
> 
> *καθενας με τον πονο του και ο jk το χαβα του ....


Jk έχεις δίκιο!!!πίσω στο πήλινο που φαίνεται έχει όλα αυτά που λες!

----------


## daras

μπραβο Νικο!!!! και σε επομενες αναπαραγωγες ευχομαι!!!

----------


## orion

φτου φτου σκορδα

----------


## Nick

Μερικές ακόμα από τα μωρά μου!!!

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν νικολα...να τα χαιρεσαι.!!!!

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα είδα και δεύτερη φωλιά αλλά την έκανε πάνω στα πλαστικά φυτά...
Δεν είναι τελειωμένη και σκέφτομαι να την χαλάσω και να βάλω μια δεύτερη φωλιά για να την κάνει εκεί.

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην πειραξεις τιποτα αλλα να δωσεις αρκετο υλικο για να τους φτανει ! εκει θελουν εκει να την κανουν ,αρκει να στηριζεται σωστα .εσυ εχεις απο κοντα αποψη για το θεμα

----------


## Nick

Δημήτρη εκεί που θέλουν να την κάνουν δεν γίνετε να στηριχτεί καλά.
Την χάλασα και έκανα στο ίδιο το μέρος τα φυτά έτσι ώστε να μπορούν να κρατήσουν το βάρος της φωλιάς και αργότερα το βάρος των μικρών.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν στηριζοτανε καλως ή κακως επρεπε να παρεμβεις

----------


## Nick

Με το βάρος των μικρών αργότερα σίγουρα θα έπεφτε.

----------


## Nick

Η δεύτερη φωλιά είναι έτοιμη!!!
Τα μικρά είναι 24 ημερών και τα βλέπω ότι άρχισαν  να τρώνε μόνα τους αυγοτροφή αλλά και σπόρια.....

----------


## COMASCO

> Η δεύτερη φωλιά είναι έτοιμη!!!
> Τα μικρά είναι 24 ημερών και τα βλέπω ότι άρχισαν  να τρώνε μόνα τους αυγοτροφή αλλά και σπόρια.....


να τα χαιρεσαι νικολα!!!!!παντα με υγεια!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Νικο??? νεα?????

----------


## Nick

Γεια σου Δημήτρη!
Έχουν κάνει δεύτερη φωλιά  αλλά δεν πρόσεξα αν έχει μέσα αυγά....
Τα μικρά τα βλέπω τρώνε μόνα τους σπόρια και αυγοτροφή αλλά ακόμα ζητάνε και από τους γονείς!
Πότε λέτε να τα χωρίσω από τους γονείς,μετά να τα έχω σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά ή όλα μαζί??? Τώρα τα μικρά είναι 29 ημερών.

----------


## antoninio

> Γεια σου Δημήτρη!
> Έχουν κάνει δεύτερη φωλιά  αλλά δεν πρόσεξα αν έχει μέσα αυγά....
> Τα μικρά τα βλέπω τρώνε μόνα τους σπόρια και αυγοτροφή αλλά ακόμα ζητάνε και από τους γονείς!
> Πότε λέτε να τα χωρίσω από τους γονείς,μετά να τα έχω σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά ή όλα μαζί??? Τώρα τα μικρά είναι 29 ημερών.


καλησπερα και μπραβο σου..αν και δεν ξερω τι κλουβια εχεις το καλυτερο ειναι να δεις αν γεννησε σε πρωτη φαση..αν ναι τοτε βαλε χορισμα και απο την μια οι γονεις και τα αυγα και απο την αλλη τα μικρα ετσι ωστε να μπορουν να τα ταιζουν απο το καγκελο..μπορεις να βαζεις και τον πατερα με τα μικρα αλλα βαζε βγαζε το χορισμα δημιουργειτε ταραχη και στα μικρα και στη θηλυκη..αν δεν εχεις χορισμα τοτε βαλτα σε αλλο κλουβακι και βαζε αφθονη αυγοτροφη και να τα παρακολουθεις στενα..και οταν λεμε στενα εννουμε πολυ στενα μην τυχον και χρειαστει να επεμβεις...

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν πανε 50 μερων μην τα χωρισεις εγω σου λεω!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

50 είναι υπερβολή, αλλα 30-35ημερων όπως και δηποτε

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ενοχλουν τους γονεις γιατι να χωρισουν; υπαρχει περιορισμενος χωρος; τα ιθαγενη που ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητα στο στρες θελουν προσεκτικες κινησεις .οταν με κοπο πετυχαινουμε πουλακια εκτροφης δεν βιαζομαστε .οταν τα δουμε εντος κλουβας να εχουν γραμμενους τους γονεις και να ασχολουνται με διαφορα μονα τους ή μεταξυ τους ,τοτε τα χωριζουμε .αν αποδεδειγμενα ενοχλουν τοτε χωρισμα ακριβως διπλα αλλα και αυτο μονο αν τρωνε σπορους μονα τους και μονο αν πρσσεχουμε την αντιδραση τους ολη την πρωτη μερα

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Το όπως και δηποτε παει στο ότι 35 ημερών πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητα με τους γονείς τους. Τώρα αν υπάρχει απλετος χώρος ας κάτσουν μέχρι να ξανά γεννήσει η θηλυκός ξανα

----------


## Nick

Δεν έχω σκοπό να τα χωρίσω ακόμα....απλά σκεφτόμουν να τα χωρίσω μετά τις 40 μέρες.
Η κλούβα που τα έχω είναι σαν αυτήν στη φωτογραφία και δεν μπορώ να βάλω χώρισμα.

Δεν μπορώ να τα παρακολουθώ συνέχεια γιατί σχεδόν όλη μέρα είμαι στην δουλειά,μόνο το απόγευμα για λίγες ώρες.

----------


## kostasb

Η διάρκεια πιστευω ότι έχει να κάνει απο το πόσο καλά ταίζει η μάνα απο την πρώτη μέρα που θα σκάσουν τα μικρά.
Υπάρχουν θυληκά ή και ζευγάρια που έχουν μονίμως "προισμένα" στο φαι τα μικρά τους τα οποία και μπορούν να απογαλακτιστούν νωρίτερα πχ 25 ημέρες και άλλες που ταίζουν ισα ισα και μπορεί τα μικρά τους να χρειαστούν και 35 ημέρες για τον απογαλακτισμό. 
Πάντως μεγαλύτερο διαστημα των 35 ημερών δεν έχω συναντήσει.

----------


## Nick

Σήμερα έχω δυσάρεστα νέα.......... :: 
Έχασα την Θηλυκιά μου που είχε κάνει δεύτερη φωλιά και είχε μέσα 5 γόνιμα αυγά...
Εχθές δεν μπόρεσα να πάω στα πουλιά γιατί ήταν δύσκολη μέρα για μένα έχασα έναν θείο μου και σήμερα που πήγα για να αλλάξω τροφές νερά είδα το θηλυκό τέζα :Sick0004: .
Τι να πω δεν ξέρω μέχρι προχθές ήταν υγιέστατη κλωσούσε τα αυγά της και όλα καλά και σήμερα ήταν νεκρή.
Τα αυγά τα έβαλα σε μία κανάρα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## daras

λυπαμαι πολυ για το θειο σου πρωτιστως! δυστυχως στη ζωη χανουμε ανθρωπους που αγαπαμε..οποτε ποσο μαλλον τους φτερωτους μας φιλους.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ λυπαμαι και για τις δυο ψυχες ! ευχομαι ο παππους σου να εφυγε πληρης ημερων και να εζησε μια ζωη ομορφη αναμεσα σε ανθρωπου που τον αγαπουσαν 

μολις χθες εμαθα για αλλη μια ακριβως ιδια περιπτωση με το θηλυκο σου .ειδες αν ειχε απο κατω διεσταλμενα εντερα; τα αυγα ειχε μερες που τα ειχε κανει ή θα μπορουσε να προσπαθησε να βγαλει και 6ο;

----------


## Jonny

Συλλυπητήρια φίλε! 
Κρίμα και για το πουλάκι!

----------


## Nick

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!
Τα αυγά τα είχε μέρες που τα είχε κάνει δεν νομίζω να πήγαινε για έκτο...έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες το πουλί για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας.Θα τις ανεβάσω μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο

----------


## jk21

ειναι σημαντικο να φαινεται το δερμα στην κοιλιακη του χωρα .

----------


## mitsman

θα φαινεται το δερμα στην κοιλιακη του χωρα Δημητρη... το ειχα πει στο Νικο

----------


## Nick

Έχω καιρό να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα και γι αυτό βάζω ένα βιντεάκι από τα μικρά μου.
Έχω πέντε υγιέστατα από την πρώτη μου γέννα και ένα από την δεύτερη.
Τα κλουβάκια τους,έχει μία ζευγαρώστρα των 90cm το καθένα :Happy0159:

----------

